# my 180sx is E-RPS13 model? what spec is it



## engine builder (Jul 30, 2004)

Just bought this car a 180sx 1994 with red top det with plug coils.with a very noisy engine to fix it I need to know if an normal SR20de parts such as cams main bearings will fit to get it started. i'm not to bothered if I lose a few BHP. what horse power would this spec be. on the vin plate it says model type E-RPS13.... Anyone????


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I think E means either super hicas or ABS
All 180sx would give you around 150-160hp at wheels from factory.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

i thought that hicas models were K-(R)PS13??......prolly wrong but that's wierd.....never heard of a E-RPS13..... 

-Alex B.


----------

